# RSS News Feeds > RSS News Feeds >  Lost or Stolen: Stolen - Breedlove Cascade Mandolin

## NewsFetcher

A lost or stolen instrument notice has been posted on the Mandolin Cafe Classifieds:

Ad #51473 posted 10/18/2011 - Stolen during home break in today Breedlove Cascade mandolin #7916. In Breedlove hard case, with Breedlove strap. Bonita Springs, Fl.  Pictures available at http://mandosquirrel.u.yuku.com/fs/ls/id/74373 ...

See full ad desciption...

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Thanks to Guitar Center, of Fort Myers, Florida, this mandolin is back home, while a thief is being questioned  by police. Hopefully, this will lead to the return of my other mandolin, automobile, etc.
Thank you, Guitar Center.

----------


## Markus

Excellent news on one, best of luck on the others.

----------


## Scott Tichenor

Wow. Two stolen mandolins recovered just like that. Very cool. Crime doesn't always pay.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

This Cascade was too well documented for a not so common instrument. The stores it was offered to googled to find the value, and this mandolin came up in the search results and was recognized as the one, so they e-mailed me. Culprit being questioned all day today, but apparently not too cooperative. Maybe the Grand Theft Auto charge will help change her mind!

Thanks again to Guitar Center!

----------


## Treblemaker

NICE GOING!!!!  
So glad to see that the efforts of Scott T, the Cafe and some honest people are at least helping to get back a few from the circling criminal sharks.

I am picking up my stolen, recently discovered and recovered Smart Mando from a Deputy Sheriff tomorrow afternoon.
A little of the magic here is that I received a call from the honest person who researched it (after putting a cash deposit down on it) exactly 1 month from the day it was stolen and literally at the same hour as the theft.

Just got a major earthquake jolt here in SF.
Good luck!

Treblemaker

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Happy quaking, & congratulations. 
Fortunately, the stores researched Breedlove values before offering money, and contacted me as soon as they realized it was mine
 I hope the cumulative charges will help this thief out her accomplice(s) and tell all.

Thanks to all (Scott, Michael T, etc.) who passed the word & empathized.

----------


## EdSherry

I too was fortunate to recover a stolen Gibson F-2 mandolin (along with three other stolen instruments) a couple of months ago that I had posted as stolen on the Cafe.  

Apparently a local guy bought them from the thief at a local flea market with the intention of reselling them.  His girlfriend came across information I had posted LOTS of places (including the Cafe), and persuaded him to call me to offer to return them if I (a) promised not to call the cops on him ("possession of stolen merchandise") and (b) reimbursed him for what he had paid for them (which was about 20% of their true retail market value).

----------


## Treblemaker

Sending out my thanks to you Ed Sherry - for offering me a loaner while I went through my mando recovery!

Did you pay that middleman?  
Seems like a difficult call to decide on.

TS

----------


## EdSherry

Ted -- Yes, I did. I'd advertised a "no questions asked" reward, and I was convinced he was just "stuck in the middle," buying stuff that he thought he could resell for a profit, but not himself the thief.  

I had a similar situation years ago.  I had a banjo stolen when I was in grad school.  I walked into a local (very reputable) music store one day, maybe seven or eight years later, and found it hanging on the wall on consignment.  I was able to prove it was mine (my driver's licensed etched on the instrument, a copy of the police report I'd filed when it was stolen) and I got it back.  The seller had even found a HSC case for it.  I gave him what he'd had into it (including the $$ he paid for it at a garage sale and the $$ he laid out for the case).  Cheap at the price.  

I'm very glad to hear both of your "lost sheep" have returned to the fold.  (Ted:  Now, unfortunately, you just have to give Paul K. back his Nugget!)

----------


## Treblemaker

Indeed - I do = and that is one incredibly awesome Nugget A Mando.
It looks like it should live in a Museum and sounds like buttah.
But I am not unhappy with my Smart....  I feel completely at a loss w/out it.
Regardless, glad a few of us recovered.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

> ...  (Ted:  Now, unfortunately, you just have to give Paul K. back his Nugget!)


That could be painful, I'm sure!

----------


## Nathan Sanders

This might be a good time to ask for suggestions or ideas about marking your instrument in case it ends up being stolen. I noticed EdSherry mentioned he had etched his DL# in his banjo. How about some suggestions for documenting and personalizing your instrument so it can be traced?

----------


## Paul Statman

Good news, indeed-  Congratulations. We're all rooting for a conviction of the guilty party, and the prompt return of all your stolen property.

----------


## MandoSquirrel

Thanks, everybody; still waiting to hear about the rest.

----------

